
“My price is two billion dollars” (2012) - pearjuice
https://twitter.com/notch/status/281139739304800256#
======
ulfw
"Give me two billion dollars, and I'll endorse your crap." That is such an odd
tweet. I wonder what goes through one's mind when writing this. What's the
background story there?

~~~
mynameisjose
Microsoft counter offered with $2.5 Billion and acquired Minecraft. EPIC
TWEET.

